
Bitcoin Mining Rate and Waste - lucaspiller
https://pthree.org/2016/01/30/bitcoin-mining-rate-and-waste/
======
lucaspiller
"This comes at the expense of 1.3 million pounds of CO2 released into the
atmosphere every hour. I would argue that Bitcoin is the worst idea to come
out of Computer Science in the history of mankind."

Any good counterarguments? :)

